# Toyota Venza



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

I went and looked at the new Toyota Venza!!! I'm very impressed. My E46 is at 181k miles so I feel like its not in daily driver category anymore. If I could afford the venza, I'd absolutely get one for a daily driver. Its good mix between camry and highlander. Any thoughts on the Venza?


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Honda is also going to be coming out with a Venza looking vehicle. When the Highlander came out it would seem that was supposed to be splitting the difference between a car and an SUV. Now they are splitting the difference between a car and a crossover. Not sure this is a vehicle that anyone is looking for.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Like the Rogue: the worst of both the car and the crossover! No four wheel drive and no room.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a Pacifica.



Robsa said:


> Honda is also going to be coming out with a Venza looking vehicle. When the Highlander came out it would seem that was supposed to be splitting the difference between a car and an SUV. Now they are splitting the difference between a car and a crossover. Not sure this is a vehicle that anyone is looking for.


Honda's attempt is more like an Accord wagon, instead of a brand new vehicle. I'd rather the automakers to bring something like Mazda 5 to the US.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

honda's bringing back the accord wagon?


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

hts said:


> honda's bringing back the accord wagon?


Sorta kinda. VTEC.net has the pictures.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

hmmm.. i know what you mean when you say pacifica actually but i dont think the pics do it any justice. After I went to the show room and actually looked at it and got to fidget around with it, I was very impressed. It could also be because i was frustrated with my bimmer from the subframe ripping but oh well...


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Weird place for the gear selector...


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

GBauer said:


> Weird place for the gear selector...


When I saw a TV commercial for this car, that's the first thing I thought. It's not on the floor, it's not on the tree, it's in between! :tsk: (I don't like it, but then again I'm not exactly this car's target market either.).


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it's out of the way from using the center dash and console areas :dunno:

traditionalists never like to think out of the box :stickpoke


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Station Wagons*

The Venza would work for me if it was a true wagon. Take off the lift-kit and put on a sport suspension. About the only station wagons sold in this price range are Passat and Subaru. Either way, I imagine its driving dynamics are closer to a true car than Highlander. I would see this as a plus.


----------



## HugH (Apr 26, 2006)

Ed Wallace Reviews Toyota Venza
Car critic Ed Wallace reviews yet another crossover vehicle form Toyota. How does the Venza stack up to similar offerings from the company? Ed says it could be his favorite yet.
http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/good_day/Ed_Wallace_Reviews_Toyota_Ven

That didn't work. Let's try this one, I just tried it and it's good:

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages...ale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=1.1.1&sflg=1


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

hts said:


> honda's bringing back the accord wagon?


Seems like the designer for Dodge Magnum got hired by Honda. :thumbdwn:



















http://autoworld.wordpress.com/2008/11/27/new-2010-honda-accord-crossoverwagon-cuv-spied/

http://www.leftlanenews.com/honda-accord-crossover.html


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

That Guy said:


> The Venza would work for me if it was a true wagon. Take off the lift-kit and put on a sport suspension. About the only station wagons sold in this price range are Passat and Subaru. Either way, I imagine its driving dynamics are closer to a true car than Highlander. I would see this as a plus.


You forgot the Dodge Magnum and the upcoming Honda Accord wagon.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

Griffoun said:


> Seems like the designer for Dodge Magnum got hired by Honda. :thumbdwn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!! wow!1 so true. that accord does look like the Dodge Magnum. I actually liked those till I saw one in Delaware as a police car and that was enough for me to let it go.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

GBauer said:


> Like the Rogue: the worst of both the car and the crossover! No four wheel drive and no room.


it absolutely comes with AWD, and has TONS of room, it is based on the Camry platform, and the rear sides of the front seats are carved out, providing tons of legroom, much roomier than a 5 series...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the difference between the Honda and the Dodge is that the Magnum is a POS

Honduh builds great vehicles, just had the first issue pop up on my Ridgeline truck after being ridden hard and put away wet for 80,000 miles; the check engine light came on, teh horror ....


----------



## 100$ GUY (Sep 10, 2008)

spazmataz said:


> I went and looked at the new Toyota Venza!!! I'm very impressed. My E46 is at 181k miles so I feel like its not in daily driver category anymore. If I could afford the venza, I'd absolutely get one for a daily driver. Its good mix between camry and highlander. Any thoughts on the Venza?


Its a taller camry, u gotta remember that.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

saw a Venza TV ad the other night, it really didn't look that tall relative to it's general proportions :dunno: not sure I'd choose Toyota over Honduh though, they seem to be having an increase in troubling vehicle issues


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

it would be nice if i can get it in rwd and awd when slip is detected.


----------

